# Pto generator



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a 35hp tractor 25hp pto and was looking for a good but affordable pto generator to run in case of a power outage. Anyone have experience with any that are good. I'd plan on using it for a inside oil furnace outside wood and coal. And a hot water tank 2 freezers and 2 refrigerators but those don't have to run all the time. And if it's a bad winter storm I can take stuff outside to consolidate down to a couple units instead of running all of them. That's really all I'm looking at doing. Run the boilers all the time and probably 1 of the fridges all day but only at looking running all the freezers just for a couple hours a day and the hot water heater when we want to take showers if the power is out for a long time.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I see this is an old thread but I just came across it, surprised that no one had any input. I would look for an old WinPower gen set. One where the rotor speed is 1800rpm, not one of the new cheap 3600rpm sets. Those old WinPowers had a lot of copper in them and ran forever. With 25 pto HP you will want to stay 12KW or lower for continuous output.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Trouble with the pto style is the pto. My tractors have to spin up the rpm's to get the pto spinning at the correct speed. This means that the engine eats fuel. For 12 kW I would just get a standard engine driven generator. My Jd 401c would suck around 7 gallons an hour to drive that generator. Expensive power no doubt.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Robotron said:


> Trouble with the pto style is the pto. My tractors have to spin up the rpm's to get the pto spinning at the correct speed. This means that the engine eats fuel. For 12 kW I would just get a standard engine driven generator. My Jd 401c would suck around 7 gallons an hour to drive that generator. *Expensive power no doubt*.


Yeah, unless you're running a huge generator and require large amounts of continuous power, PTO generators aren't cost effective.


----------

